
SpaceX successfully launches Thaicom6 satellite to geostationary transfer orbit - creativityland
http://www.spacex.com/press/2014/01/06/spacex-successfully-launches-thaicom-6-satellite-geostationary-transfer-orbit
======
InclinedPlane
A couple things are neat about this that aren't necessarily obvious.

First off, the Falcon 9 v1.1, of which this is the 3rd launch, uses a reusable
first stage. Whether that stage is used in an expendable launch profile or in
a reusable launch profile it's still the same hardware, the only significant
difference is whether or not it has landing gear bolted on (which apparently
they'll try to do for the next ISS cargo resupply launch). That's pretty
significant because it means that they get additional testing and validation
of their reusable first stage in a full up flight profile even on expendable
launches like this one. The more they launch with this stage the more
experience and confidence they get and the easier it will be to transition to
a reusable flight profile.

Secondly, this launch should complete the certification program that enables
the Falcon 9 v1.1 to be able to compete in EELV launches from NASA and DoD.
Currently only the Atlas 5 and Delta IV fill that role (the original launchers
developed out of the EELV program) and as a result United Launch Alliance
(which operates both vehicles) get a significant amount of highly lucrative
business. In 2014 there are 8 EELV launches, for example, and by around 2016
SpaceX could be launching EELV payloads. That's a tremendous amount of
potential income for SpaceX (up to billions of dollars a year).

~~~
ufmace
Do you (or anybody else) have any idea if they did any testing with the
reusability of the first stage on this flight? My understanding was that they
aren't near ready to land from a full launch yet, but they seemed to be using
the launches to test the ability to re-light the first stage and control its
flight profile after separation and falling most of the way back to Earth. I
wonder if they did any tests like this on this launch, and if so, what the
results were.

------
Crito
It is worth noting that today's launch was just barely more than one month
after the last (December 3rd). They are getting pretty good at this.

~~~
shirro
Having multiple launch sites is starting to make more sense. I guess they can
be integrating and testing several at the same time. It seems like a very
quick ramp up. It will be interesting to see if they can keep to that schedule
and launch a Falcon Heavy, recover a first stage and do a Dragon launch abort
all in the same year.

~~~
Sanddancer
Multiple sites makes sense for more than that. Different places on the globe
are good for different sorts of launches. Vandenberg's better for polar
launches, Canaveral is better for launches that are more equatorial in nature.

~~~
rst
In fact, if they'd tried either of their last two launches at Vandenberg,
there would have been a very substantial performance penalty. From Canaveral,
the rockets head generally eastward, in the direction of the eventual orbit.
From Vandenberg, they can't --- it would take them over populated land. So, if
you want to launch into an equatorial orbit from Vandenberg, you have to have
the rocket initially head south, over water, and then turn. This wastes a lot
of fuel, and it's not something anyone wants to do if they can avoid it.

So, the SpaceX Manifest lists only two launches from Vandenberg in 2014 ---
and one of them is the Falcon Heavy demo flight, for which no payload has yet
been announced.

Manifest here:
[http://www.spacex.com/missions](http://www.spacex.com/missions)

------
twentysix
Here is the launch video, from "T minus one minute".
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=An...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AnSNRzMEmCU#t=2302)

------
brianstorms
Just before the launch, when the strongback retracted, did anyone else notice
how the umbilical cables became snagged, as the strongback was still
retracting? Sure enough, there was a moment where there was no slack, and the
strongback actually pulled the Falcon 9 rocket a slight amount, causing it to
rock back and forth on the launchpad. You could see it rocking back and forth
perhaps by 6 inches or more. The cable snag freed itself and the retraction
continued nominally, but the rocket kept teetering for another minute. Pretty
interesting. Wonder if they plan for such contingencies.

~~~
lutorm
I doubt the umbilical moved the rocket. What you were seeing was probably the
effect of wind -- it's a very tall, narrow structure with a big fairing on
top. Once the clamp is released, it's only held down at the bottom, so like
any tall building it flexes noticeably in the wind.

~~~
brianstorms
Watch the video. I'm pretty certain the umbilical snag caused the rocket to
teeter.

